# How do you keep your Escudo?



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Title pretty much sums it up. I was asked how I keep my Escudo. I thought it made more sense to show everyone than just the guy who PM'd me.
My Escudo Viv is approximately 50 gallons. It is a custom slope front measuring 24" x 24" x 24" tall. False bottom with Turface and my calcium enriched clay substrate on top. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html I have cork bark and clay walls with a large Ghost wood tree trunk and roots. Using a point and shoot digital temp gun, the temps range from 68 at the bottom in the shade to as high as 84 up high on the walls. Average is around 70 to 74. I temp checked there favorite spot and it came up at 72 F. I keep the viv very well grown in. Here is the overview.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I try to keep a couple inches of leaf litter down on top of the clay substrate. I do keep a clearing on the clay so the frogs can get some direct contact with it. Here is the clearing, under the tree.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There is much less vegetation in the front. Part of that is because with my slope fronts, I don't get as much light up front. Additionally, the stump blocks light. We have seen our froglet hunting through that area many times. These pics show the front clearing pretty nicely. We do have a couple nice ferns up front.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are some pics showing where mom and dad usually hang out. They seem to keep mostly to the right side of the viv but they do make the rounds now and then.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

And here's mom wondering what this invasion of privacy is all about.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Junior seemed to keep more to the left side of the viv over here.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Moving aside some plants, you can see the overgrown patch of strawberry begonia that was his little clubhouse.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This is just an odd grass that sprouted up out of our clay wall.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Misted 3 to 4 times a day for about 30 seconds each cycle except the last cycle, a couple of hours before lights out, for one minute. Rain is by Mist King and we use a double on this.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They get fed 2 to 3 times a week with turkish gliders dusted at every feeding with Repashy Calcium Plus. Additionally, the calcium enriched clay substrate is full of dwarf white isopods, dwarf gray isopods, assorted springtails, and we've started trying to get dwarf purple isopods established.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I do believe you're next! How do you keep your Escudo? Already done a thread? Please link it.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Doug, very nice! Did you make those tanks? Seems like an interesting way to shape them.

I don't keep Escudo yet unfortunately, but I can't imagine their care being much different than any other pumilio (whether they are pumilio or not). I keep all my pumilio on tons of leaf litter, with layered levels in the tanks, plenty of roots and logs, with some larger broad leafed plants to shade out the bottom of the tank. Aside from that, seed the tanks with plenty of microfauna and give them plenty of broms to choose from.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Adam, I did build them myself. Plus, they are all from scrap glass from my glass manufacturer. It would have hit the landfill. I got the idea from Patrick at Saurian when I toured his basement years ago.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Great thread Doug. Unfortunately, I am currently keeping my escudo high up on the list of frogs I will soon work with. Looking forward to seeing other escudo owners contribution to this thread.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got a friend that produced 4 in the same time I produced one. I'm hoping he will chime in here with some pics and info.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

of course I have to ask what the ferns are...and they are beautiful frogs...and the viv as well...how long has it been in use???


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Adam, I did build them myself. Plus, they are all from scrap glass from my glass manufacturer. It would have hit the landfill. I got the idea from Patrick at Saurian when I toured his basement years ago.


Ya they are very cool. Looks like they provide plenty of floor space and easy access for getting some offspring outta there.

It's always nice to re-use stuff. It's free and your keeping something from going to waste. Right before I got into the hobby, my dad was working at an old medical supply place that was throwing out these really nice plexiglass "tanks". Of course he grabbed 6 of them and That's what I use for pumilio now. They are 17L X 17W X 21H so about 26 gallons. Amazingly, they cost several hundred dollars to make, no idea why someone before me didn't want them!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Judy S said:


> of course I have to ask what the ferns are...and they are beautiful frogs...and the viv as well...how long has it been in use???


Hey Judy, the bigger, taller one is Lemon Button. It's been a long time favorite of mine. It does nicely as long as it is VERY well drained. I like to mount them sometimes. Sort of a mock epiphyte. You can find them cheap at Lowe's or about any greenhouse. The other one is Fernalisis Idontknowulosis. It was a damaged, unlabeled, $1 Lowes fern.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I had to check back through my threads to see how old that viv is. According to this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/65905-escudo-pum-calling-question.html They have been in there almost exactly one year.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine are pretty much the same as yours, 24*18*24 exo terra, maybe a little more sparsely planted, leca, then turface, then a little clay recipe on top, dwarf grey isos prolific in there (they love the tree fern panels), nematodes are also prolific in there so no springtails establish, the frogs are extremely prolific in there for some reason - I actually just tank raised a froglet in there without adding any springtails for it, it ate the isopod offspring until it was big enough for ff's, all the frogs really eat the isopod offspring because they go so nuts in there - I WOULD NOT ADVISE TRYING TO RAISE ANY ESCUDO OR PUMILIO FROGLETS WITHOUT SPRINGTAILS UNLESS YOU'RE REALLY EXPERIENCED WITH THEM AND KNOW FOR A FACT THAT BABY ISOPODS ARE ALMOST PROLIFERATING THE TANK ON A LONG TERM BASIS.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Mine are pretty much the same as yours, 24*18*24 exo terra, maybe a little more sparsely planted, leca, then turface, then a little clay recipe on top, dwarf grey isos prolific in there (they love the tree fern panels), nematodes are also prolific in there so no springtails establish, the frogs are extremely prolific in there for some reason - I actually just tank raised a froglet in there without adding any springtails for it, it ate the isopod offspring until it was big enough for ff's, all the frogs really eat the isopod offspring because they go so nuts in there - I WOULD NOT ADVISE TRYING TO RAISE ANY ESCUDO OR PUMILIO FROGLETS WITHOUT SPRINGTAILS UNLESS YOU'RE REALLY EXPERIENCED WITH THEM AND KNOW FOR A FACT THAT BABY ISOPODS ARE ALMOST PROLIFERATING THE TANK ON A LONG TERM BASIS.


Thanks for your input Chris. How bold are yours? I have to agree with you about the springtails and isopods. They are crucial. Fortunately for me, I know a bug guy...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i keep mine in a 20H. its all palms and 2 broms (on a fallen palm stump)

there is plenty of leaf litter, which they stay in CONSTANTLY. i have never seen them climb at all, and recently havent seen much of them (a glimpse once a month perhaps, since the move)

most shy pumilio ive worked with.

james


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say pretty bold, they definitely don't disappear as soon as they see me looking into the tank.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I keep mine vicariously... 

Lovely vivs and frogs, thanks for the read and visual!

P.s. Just fess up... You are feeding them hotdogs.... LMAO!

JBear


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Mine were real bold in the begining, but the last 6wks or so..can't find them anywhere.Man, they must have gone deep into leaf liter which is approx 3" of Magnolia.It's making me nut's ! I'm tempted to take all the leaf liter out just to spot them,Lol I would probably delay any courtship or disturb what they have already done.Have drove humidity and heat way up to try and flush those little guy's out for a glimpse !


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

smittydc said:


> Mine were real bold in the begining, but the last 6wks or so..can't find them anywhere.Man, they must have gone deep into leaf liter which is approx 3" of Magnolia.It's making me nut's ! I'm tempted to take all the leaf liter out just to spot them,Lol I would probably delay any courtship or disturb what they have already done.*Have drove *humidity and *heat way up *to try and flush those little guy's out for a glimpse !


I don't know if this is the best course of action. Why not try to set up a feeding station to draw them to the food prey, and in turn, out in the open?

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

smittydc said:


> Mine were real bold in the begining, but the last 6wks or so..can't find them anywhere.Man, they must have gone deep into leaf liter which is approx 3" of Magnolia.It's making me nut's ! I'm tempted to take all the leaf liter out just to spot them,Lol I would probably delay any courtship or disturb what they have already done.Have drove humidity and heat way up to try and flush those little guy's out for a glimpse !


Leave them be, you'll just make them even more skittish. Maybe try Jbear's feeding station idea. My first pair have been pretty shy. They hang out mostly in the brom patch I showed earlier. There was a period of several months that I was pretty sure we had lost the male, but when the heat of the summer faded, he started showing his face again and doing a little calling. I have a second male and we are hoping that "junior" will be just the Lil Darlin to put a smile on his face.



jbherpin said:


> I don't know if this is the best course of action. Why not try to set up a feeding station to draw them to the food prey, and in turn, out in the open?
> 
> JBear


That's a much better idea than tearing in after them. You could also download some Escudo calls and play that in a loop for them. See if that excites them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

As per Pumilo's suggestion...






JBear


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Any way you share measurements and such on the slant builds? Id love to build a few for froglet growouts. Howd you get the diagonal cuts right?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

itsott said:


> Any way you share measurements and such on the slant builds? Id love to build a few for froglet growouts. Howd you get the diagonal cuts right?


Here it is. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-slope-front-viv-measurements.html#post692506


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Pumilio/JBear, thank's for input on getting them to come out.Makes sense not stressing with radical environment changes.I need to learn from guy's like you that knoe the little trick's ,Lol I appreciate input.

Greg


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

I keep my pair in a exo terra 18x18x24 on a rack next to another of the same with a dual nozzle mist head from Marty at MistKing. over the tanks are two 4' T-8 fixtures for a total of 4 bulbs over each tank which gives a nice and very bright evenly lit but cool environment. the background is great stuff sprayed over an egg crate frame, and covered with a mix of powdered charcoal, gorilla glue, and cocoa fiber. the substrate consists of a blend of charcoal chunks, a pelletized clay mix, flourite clay and some other stuff. the light cycle is from 6am-10pm... a bit long but hey my own personal "cycle" is from 6-am to usually 3am so hey... besides sometimes i will still hear them awake and calling around 11:30pm 

ive got plenty of plants in the tank but 90% are mounted on the background leaving as much open floor space as possible. If I wasn't pressed for time I could name off nearly every plant in there but as such a picture will do for now. 










as for food, i dust and dump flies when i notice their are none, add springtails every now and then some dwarf isopods whenever i notice a bunch in the culture, and thats pretty much it. really the only thing i check daily is the water level for my rack systems drains(so it doesn't flood my carpet) and the level in the misting system so it doesn't run dry.... i pretty well leave my tanks alone except to feed. 

so far ive got 4 froglets from this pair in a little under a year. took em a while to get going but in the last 5-6 months ive been seeing froglets popping up every so often. 








froglet moved before i could put the dime down.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

oh and by the way... the average temp in my frog room is 68-74....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Kieth. I think maybe I sold you the wrong pair!


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you guy's think if I'm running two of the exo terra hoods on top of my 18 by 24 tank that it's too bright and maybe too much heat? So, were taliking 4 CFL bulbs total.The ones from lowes.I've heard for Escudo's they like higher temps for breeding even higher than most pumilios.What temps are you guys having breeding suscess with?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Using a point and shoot digital temp gun, the temps range from 68 at the bottom in the shade to as high as 84 up high on the walls. Average is around 70 to 74. I temp checked there favorite spot and it came up at 72 F.


My temps are right here.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Mine seem pretty bold. they will let me stick a camera in their face and shoot pics no problem. Right now, I'm in the process of rebuilding their viv, so no pics  but here is one of my little guys 










They are one of my favorite pumilio.

Josh


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

since i posted ive caught 2 fleeting glimpses in 2 days! only one frog though.(could be that i saw each once or the same frog twice, they are VERY similar looking and both are chubbly little [email protected])
im pretty sure at this point that i have 2 females, as ive heard NO calling and they sit directly next to my darklands which when breeding call non stop.

james


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

james67 said:


> since i posted ive caught 2 fleeting glimpses in 2 days! only one frog though.(could be that i saw each once or the same frog twice, they are VERY similar looking and both are chubbly little [email protected])
> im pretty sure at this point that i have 2 females, as ive heard NO calling and they sit directly next to my darklands which when breeding call non stop.
> 
> james


How long have you had yours James? I had mine without any calling for 6 months. Stemcellular gave me a link to his calling. I played it for a good long time day after day. I finally bought 2 calling males from him and the day he sent them out, my male finally started calling!! His link is on this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/65905-escudo-pum-calling-question.html


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

both are over a year old and have been in the same tank for well over 6 months. does that mean you have an extra male?

james


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

james67 said:


> both are over a year old and have been in the same tank for well over 6 months. does that mean you have an extra male?
> 
> james


Only time will tell. While I do have an extra calling male, he has just been paired up with the 3/4 plus grown juvie that our proven pair produced. We are hoping she is female.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> We are hoping* she* is female.


sounds like it 

james


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm definetly going to set up track with calling this weekend...they were so bold in the beginning.Now,would they prefer a $ 2,000.00 Bose system or can I go cheap? And since I'm old school , can I pipe in some Led Zepp ? Lol...


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

It doesnt take much... Even low quality headphones would work if you put the speakers on top of a vent or something. Ive used my phone, a voice recorder, headphones, my computer speakers and other..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I used a cheap $25 dollar portable "boom box". How's that for old school? And I have had thumbnails call in response to Getting the Led Out!


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank's guy's..now back to my Q of 2 exo terra hoods with 4 CFL bulbs total.Too much light intensity, heat production...just wondering if it's overkill.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

smittydc said:


> Thank's guy's..now back to my Q of 2 exo terra hoods with 4 CFL bulbs total.Too much light intensity, heat production...just wondering if it's overkill.


What is the range of temperatures in your viv during peak (viv) daylight hours?


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

It has spiked to 88 deg accordind to dig probe therm.I would be interested in where to obtain one of the point and shoot ones you have.Thermometer situated approx 2" from top viv.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

smittydc said:


> It has spiked to 88 deg accordind to dig probe therm.I would be interested in where to obtain one of the point and shoot ones you have.Thermometer situated approx 2" from top viv.


I have this one. Shop General Tools & Instruments Infrared Thermometer at Lowes.com Right now, my escudo temp is 87 degrees 2" from the top. 1/2" from the top, by the misting nozzles, it is 91. Mid range temps are 72 - 75 and down on the substrate I can find temps anywhere from 67 to 72. You can see how temps can vary widely in a viv and if you move your thermometer around, you'll probably find some cooler spots. These microclimates within your viv allow your frogs to regulate their own comfort zone somewhat. 
How hot it gets is really your best indicator of "is this too much light". As long as your viv is well planted and your frogs can find shade, cover, and the cooler areas, they will generally adapt to your light. 
Move your thermometer to halfway down the viv, in the shade, and let it sit for an hour or so. Give us a report of your temps there and then do the same thing with your thermometer lying on the bottom in the shade.


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome, I think I will swing by Lowes tommorow and see if they have thermometer or may move the one I have to other zones in tank.I guess I never thought of so much temp variation going on in such a small climate.I see you live in Denver.....is that correct Doug ? Would you mind driving to pine junction and hanging a left down into Cheesman Canyon at the last trail head by dam outlet.Please hike in and give me a report on how those " monster rainbow's " are doing in the Platte river, Lol couldn't help but ask...fly fisherman ..you gotta love em.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

smittydc said:


> Awesome, I think I will swing by Lowes tommorow and see if they have thermometer or may move the one I have to other zones in tank.I guess I never thought of so much temp variation going on in such a small climate.I see you live in Denver.....is that correct Doug ? Would you mind driving to pine junction and hanging a left down into Cheesman Canyon at the last trail head by dam outlet.Please hike in and give me a report on how those " monster rainbow's " are doing in the Platte river, Lol couldn't help but ask...fly fisherman ..you gotta love em.


Sweet, so am I but I'm just a hack. Better at tying than fishing.


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey thank's Doug, picked up the infrared thermometer from Lowes and it's a fun little gadget.My temp's are bottom: 73 deg, middle: 77.5 and 2" from top 85. Sound reasonable for the Escudo's ? These reading's were taken at prime time when room temp is at or around peak ambient temp.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Smitty, have you considered unpluggin one of your light hoods? Your temps may be fine as is , but lowering the overall brightness of your viv might just give your frogs the added security they need to venture out a bit more.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

smittydc said:


> Hey thank's Doug, picked up the infrared thermometer from Lowes and it's a fun little gadget.My temp's are bottom: 73 deg, middle: 77.5 and 2" from top 85. Sound reasonable for the Escudo's ? These reading's were taken at prime time when room temp is at or around peak ambient temp.


It does sound reasonable. Mine run a few degrees cooler but from what I've read, I've wondered if I'm really a few degrees cooler than they would really prefer. Since they are in a temp controlled room, I have to find a happy medium for everybody.


----------



## smittydc (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Rando, they actually were not making themselves visible with just the one hood going as well.Then I've heard from different sources they like even as high as 90's.I don't know , that's probably pushing it a bit.That's why I added extra hood to generate higher temps.Marcus at SNDF swears no breeding unless in 80's and my friend Sid ( Cairo ) say's they love higher temp's.Like Pumilio addresses, same thing I have Tincs,Thumbnail's and Pumilios and Auratus all in same room.I guess you could go nut's with over analysis trying to make everyone happy,Lol Who know's maybe I should pull one of the hoods off and try that again.I still need to hook up Escudo recording and play it for them.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Had an opportunity to snap a couple shots of my escudos paling around at the base of a brom. Thought it was cute!


























Josh


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't seen too many people grouping them Josh. What is your ratio and how has it been working out for you? Are they breeding in a group setting?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Doug

They seem to do just fine for now as a trio. No courting but I think they are still a bit young for that. I am guessing that once they reach the point of courting, there may become an issue. I'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bumping for all the new Escudo around.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got a pair for Christmas and the male started calling. They are now in a sterile Rubbermaid container with lots of leaf litter, a small piece of cork bark, one bromeliad, and some film canisters hiding throughout the tub. I add dwarf white isopods and giant orange every other day. I also add fruit flies dusted with Repashy Calcuim Plus. I will post pics once I get them in their real vivarium.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey do you guys think that they would be better off with a 1 wall background or 2-3 wall backgrounds for their vivarium? I see mostly people in Europe have the 3 wall backgrounds.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Hey do you guys think that they would be better off with a 1 wall background or 2-3 wall backgrounds for their vivarium? I see mostly people in Europe have the 3 wall backgrounds.


If you have enough space, go for it. Keep in mind, though, that most backgrounds can eat up space. 3 walls done in 1 to 2" thick cork, tree fern, great stuff, or whatever, can eat up a lot of space. Unless you feel you have space to spare, you might consider a full background, but using black contact paper on the sides.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Gang,

I finally pulled the trigger and bought some escudo around 2 months ago. I bought a proven 1.2. They are pretty bold and the male is loud and obnoxious. I have mine in a 22.5x17x24 from Protean. Lighting is a jungle dawn LED bar and a Arcadia 6% HO bulb. The tank has a Growstone drainage layer with a custom ABG mix on top. With bare soil showing I throw in dwarf white isopods and springtails. From there I put a layer of oak leaves and then lots of magnolia. I put in some nice cuttings and plenty of broms. One of my favorite features is a monkey ladder that I zip tied two broms to. It took a week before the broms started rooting to it. Soon after getting them, they got right to breeding. I recently saw tadpoles freely squirming on a dead brom leaf. They were there for two days. I was nervous the male wasnt going to do anything with them. Finally I caught the female carrying one. Haha. Its better than nothing. There were 4 tads. They are all moved now. I dont know if the female did all of them or not. I feed 3 times a week with flies and the frogs are always out and about picking away at flies. Once a week I take a spring tail culture and tip it so the water brings up the springtails. I do a few blows and the tank gets a nice peppering of springs. I will post the pics later. 

Thanks
Jared


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Do you guys seem to notice if the frogs like a couple big bromeliads or a lot of small bromeliads?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I just got a WC pair from SNDF a couple weeks ago. Currently I have them in a 10g temp tank until I finish their 32g Protean tank. I love my Escudo's coloration. They seem to have alot more red than alot of the others I see on DB. They're definitely shy & hide most of the time. I hear the male calling occasionally, but I see the female the most.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll post more pics when I finish their tank.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------

